# Sticky  PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING



## Bambam

Can i please gently remind everyone that this board is for FF members for whom there are no longer any available options regarding successfully achieving parenthood, either through a birth child or adoption, or for those whom the chance of this happening is very slim.

We have recently had a few posts from ladies who are just starting tx or currently undergoing tx or pursuing adoption and these posts have been removed as they are inappropriate for this board.

Should anyone need guidance in finding which board will give them the right help, advice and support  then please feel free to pm me

I hope you all understand    

Amanda xx


----------



## Caz

Please remember this board is a safe haven exclusively for those who have "moved on" and will never ever be parents by any means. We ask that those who are still on the journey or have achieved success, please do not post in this area at all.

The Coping With Infertility boards are available if you are currently pursuing fertility tx and want general emotional support: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=554.0

Or the End of the Road...Or Not board is for those who are facing the decision on what to do next when you are undecided whether it's time to move on or look at options: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=539.0

Please feel free to make use of those areas as necessary.

Regards
Caz


----------



## Caz

just a reminder. 

Please can I ask regular users here to continue to notify us using appropriate channels if posts or threads are made that do not fit in with the purpose of this particular area of FF.  

Regards
Caz


----------



## Handstitchedmum

as we have some lovely new people who may not be aware....

This "Moving On" forum is intended to be a safe haven for people who have been unsuccessful (through birth or adoption) at having children and who are transitioning to or living a child free life.

All members of FertilityFriends are welcome to read and share their experiences, but please note that we may remove, without warning, posts or threads which overtly refer to on-going fertility treatment, adoption processes, or your children.

-----

*Please consider whether your post may be more suitable in another forum.*

*Are you feeling lonely, ashamed, angry, sad, anxious, or depressed? Do you want to share your experiences, learn coping mechanisms or chat with people with similar feelings to you?*

Try:
General >> Coping with infertility

*Have you been unsuccessful in having a child through birth or adoption? Unsure if you are ready to move on? *

If you want to explore adoption as a way of building a family, try:
Adoption and Fostering >> Adoption and fostering

If you do not have any children, try:
Crossroads >> End of the road......or not?

If you already have one or more children, try:
Pregnancy and parenting after infertility >> Hoping for another miracle

*Have you have been unsuccessful in having a child through birth or adoption? Are you ready to move on?*

If you do not have any children, try:
Crossroads >> Moving On

If you already have one or more child, try:
Pregnancy and parenting after infertility >> Moving on- for those with children

If you are unsure where to post, just ask. 

-----

Please notify the moderators through the usual channels if you have concerns about any content posted in this or other areas of the forum.

As always, we welcome any ideas you have to improve your or others experience!


----------

